# Destin and GB crowd that support Amendment 40



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/ch...urism-and-us-from-a-bad-fwc-decision-1.388321

Guess I won't be shopping at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle and the other local Destin idiots that support this crap. Yep, what's good for business means putting $$ in the pockets of a select few while everybody else has to stand around and watch....these folks would rather profit off a momentary gain for the sake of the long term good.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

That list is definitely a do not spend with list.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Shocked to see gulf breeze bait and tackle on there glad I dont go there much anyways sure they won't miss my little bit of money


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

hard to get to anyway. Where the heck is Jerry's in GB anyway? I mean to avoid!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. Saw a lot of names on there from our area that came as a shock and a disappointment. Several forum members even. 

Sad day when they've pit us against each other.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Harborwalk is all about it. No thanks, I'll get gas elsewhere


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

They suckered the biggest part of the supporters with the Exempted Fishing Permits.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh, I'd rather vote Scott out of office and still buy stuff at GBBT.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Meh, I'd rather vote Scott out of office and still buy stuff at GBBT.



The first part wouldn't change any of this and the second would be useless with all the fish going to the commercial sector.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lets make it known.

Captain Mike Colby

Vice President – Florida Representative

Charter Fishermans Association

The following Florida Gulf Coast Businesses and Associations support this letter:

Emerald Coast Chapter of the Florida Restaurant and Lodging Assoc.

30A Radio & 30A.Com

Clearwater Marine Association Clearwater

Destin Charter Boat Association Destin

100 Proof Charters Clearwater

73 Donzi, LLC Destin

A and B Deep Sea Fishing Naples

Above Average Clearwater

Above average II Charters Clearwater

Aegean Surf and Racquet Club Destin

Ali Benton LLC Miramar Beach

American Spirit Party Boats Destin

Ariel Seafood Inc Destin

Back Down II Inc. Destin

Back Lash Charters Destin

BFT Construction LLC Santa Rosa Beach

Big John Inc Destin

Big Zulu Charters Pensacola

Boat and Motor Superstores Palm Harbor

Boogies Water Sports Destin

Brad Benton Inc Miramar Beach

Capt Billy Teems Charters Destin

Capt Curt Quinn Charters Destin

Capt Dave Janowski Charters Destin

Capt Dennis Kendrick Charters Destin

Capt Jim Mc Manon Charters Destin

Capt Ken Bolden Charters Destin

Capt Kyle Lowe Destin

Capt Marvel Charters Inc Naples

Capt Rick Derek Charters Destin

Capt Steve Lathi Destin

Capt Tin Adams Charters Destin

Captain Chris Kirby Charters Destin

Captain Jim Green Charters Destin

Captain Jim's Charters Carabelle

Captain Mike Sportfishing Pensacola

Charter Boat Al - Lin Destin

Charter Boat Alabama Naples

Charter Boat Anastasia Destin

Charter Boat Barracuda Destin

Charter Boat Blue Runner Destin

Charter Boat Checkmate Destin

Charter Boat Destiny, Inc Destin

Charter Boat Dos Amigos Clearwater

Charter Boat First Light Destin

Charter Boat Fishing Fool Destin

Charter Boat Grand Slam Naples

Charter Boat Gypsy Clearwater

Charter Boat Huntress Destin

Charter Boat Locked Up Destin

Charter Boat Ms. B Haven Naples

Charter Boat Phoenix Destin

Charter Boat Reel EZ Destin

Charter Boat Solo Lobo Naples

Charter Boat Stress Relief Destin

Charter Boat Sunrise, Inc. Destin

Charter Boat Twilight Destin

Charter Boat Two C’s Clearwater

Charter Boat Unreel Inc Destin

Charter Boat Vengeance Destin

Charter Boat Wizard Clearwater

CJ Enterprises Destin

Coastal Design Pensacola

Cool Winds LLC Destin

Crown Cabinetry Pensacola

Currin Graphics Pensacola

Cutting Edge Charters Destin

Cuvee Bistro Destin

Daisy Mae Charters Clearwater

Dale E. Peterson Vacations Destin

Day Break Charters Destin

Destin Charter Services Inc. Destin

Destin Marina Services, LLC Destin

Destin Resorts Destin

Destination Charter Inc Destin

Destiny on the Gulf Destin

Dewy Destin Restaurants LLC Destin

Dive Boat Plunger Clearwater

Dixie Electric Cars Miramar Beach

Double Eagle Party Boats Clearwater

Double Hook Charters Clearwater

Double Up Charters Pensacola

E Photography Destin

East Pass Investors, LLC Destin

Emerald C's Development Compnay Santa Rosa Beach

Emerald Grande LLC Destin

Entertainer Charters LLC Pensacola

Finest Kind Charters Destin

Fish Head Charters Naples

Fish Hunter Charters Naples

Fishing Charters of Naples Naples

Fishy Bizzness Naples

Florida Coast Charters Clearwater

For Reel Photos Destin

Ft Walton Glass Company Fort Walton Beach

Full Draw Charters LLC Destin

Goodtimes Marina and Motel Steinhatchee

Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle Gulf Breeze

Gulfstream Clearwater

Gulfstream II Charters Clearwater

HarborWalk Charters, LLC Destin

HarborWalk Holding, LLC Destin

HarborWalk Hospitality, LLC Destin

HarborWalk LLC Destin

HarborWalk Marina Destin

HarborWalk Owners Association, Inc. Destin

High Cotton Inc Destin

Islander Resorts Destin

Jackacuda's Sea Food and Sushi Destin

Jerrys Cajun Restaurant Pensacola

Jetty East Resorts Destin

Legendary Hospitality, LLC Destin


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> The first part wouldn't change any of this and the second would be useless with all the fish going to the commercial sector.



True, this issue has already been decided in the back room of politics.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Loruna said:


> True, this issue has already been decided in the back room of politics.



It's a federal issue, Scott has no say. And it's more money than politics.

Forest for the trees.


----------



## sailfish218 (Sep 17, 2014)

This issue is Not decided. The vote takes place on Thursday Oct. 23rd. The public comments time is from 2:30 - 5:00 and 5:30 -7:00 PM at the Renaissance Battlehouse Hotel in Mobile, Al. on WED. Oct. 22nd. You have a right to go there, sign a right to speak form and have your say. The vote is currently 9-8 in favor but, there is an awful lot of pressure to table this vote. A recent letter from two congressmen asking for the action to be table was written by the Congressional Sportsmans Caucus this Monday and sent to Aston. All we need to do is show up and let our voices be heard. I will be there with 6 of my fishing and diving buddies. Fight for your rights or, quit complaining when they are gone.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmmm sector separation. Sure why not, let them have what they want. Maybe the Commercial sector and the CFH fleet should be combined under the commercial sectors TAC and they can figure out how to divide it amongst themselves leaving the recreational sectors TAC to the recreational sector, specifically private boat owners.

This way the commercial guys and the CFH guys can have their IFQ sector separation what ever and divide the commercial TAC while preserving the recreational TAC for the ever growing recreational sector.

The commercial guys and the CFH can save the red snapper from extinction and keep the tourism industry in America healthy. At the same time and the recreational guys will be able to have a reasonable bag limit and season and support the local economies buying tackle, gear, bait, fuel, boats, trailers, licenses, lodging and all the other sundry things related to the sport of recreational fishing.


----------



## sailfish218 (Sep 17, 2014)

BTW, Scott has two appointments on the board. I believe they are both against the Amendment 40 issue. There are also many charter company's such as Anderson in Panama City who are totally against this. Southerland has written a letter asking for 6 months of rec. fishing.
The board is appointed, not elected. If this thing passes, there will be lawsuits.
If you join CCA, you will be kept up to date when these letters come out. They are totally on our sides.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Kim said:


> Hmmmm sector separation. Sure why not, let them have what they want. Maybe the Commercial sector and the CFH fleet should be combined under the commercial sectors TAC and they can figure out how to divide it amongst themselves leaving the recreational sectors TAC to the recreational sector, specifically private boat owners.
> 
> This way the commercial guys and the CFH guys can have their IFQ sector separation what ever and divide the commercial TAC while preserving the recreational TAC for the ever growing recreational sector.
> 
> The commercial guys and the CFH can save the red snapper from extinction and keep the tourism industry in America healthy. At the same time and the recreational guys will be able to have a reasonable bag limit and season and support the local economies buying tackle, gear, bait, fuel, boats, trailers, licenses, lodging and all the other sundry things related to the sport of recreational fishing.


To bad that is not the plan and will not ever be the plan.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

I am,going to call gbbt tomorrow and tell them I am taking my annual Christmas shopping and all other shopping in between somewhere else forevermore. They want to put their support behind something that is going to screw me over I say screw them.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I will not spend another dime at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of the bushiness on here don't make sense...why is a cabinetry shop voicing any opinion regarding this?

I honestly don't see how this fight has gotten this far. Do places like tackle shops, dive shops, boat manufacturers, apparel shops, etc. not realize how much money they stand to lose in the even this further deteriorates our fishery? You would think they would throw their weight behind our fight because without the rec guys that would put a big dent in their bottom line.

Another thing that I don't think all of these for hire guys don't realize. For all of this fighting they may get a larger share of the TAC. Just because that might happen doesn't mean a greater profit to feed their greed. In the end if you force the rec guys out they are not going to rush on down and hire a charter.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain Jim's Charters? Really?

How stupid do they think we are? Another astroturf attempt by The Environmental Defense Fund - it was this same Capt. Jim's Charters that supposedly paid for a series of billboards attacking Rep. Steve Southerland as "Public Enemy #1", but we all know who REALLY paid for them. You may want to ask Mr. Clements to show you his charter permits, or documentation regarding how many charters he has taken out in the last few years - he is a COMMERCIAL fisherman, and it is obvious that his website is no charter operation.

http://captainjimscharters.com/

http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Carrabelle/james-m-clements-P78567.aspx

Of course Capt. Jim is FOR Sector Separation - why wouldn't he be? After all, he is one of the Gulf's FINEST charter captains, at least according to EDF....he is as fine a charter captain as Sector Separation is a solution to our fisheries management mess.

Both are illusions that portray themselves as one thing, but are in reality another thing entirely.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Things will get real interesting guys... Does the gulf crooked council have the balls to reject all this new info and push ahead with amend 40? Will be a interesting weds....


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

MillerTime said:


> Some of the bushiness on here don't make sense...why is a cabinetry shop voicing any opinion regarding this?


Some relative of the cabinet shop owner is part of a charter operation is most likely why.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

By Bob Shipp

This week, the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council is meeting at the Battle House in Mobile, with red snapper, as always, the focal point for all.

On the table for discussion are a couple of contentious issues. The most immediate is Amendment 40, which would separate the recreational community into two sectors - the "for hire" or charter sector and the private recreational sector. The other issue, Amendment 28, would address reallocation of the red snapper quota between the recreational and commercial sectors.

As one can imagine, these issues, both under discussion for several years, have not only resulted in heated debate, but acrimony between stakeholders who were friends and colleagues for years. And all alternatives are bad. This is the result of a severely flawed management system which has unnecessarily penalized all user groups for more than a decade. This system has created an incredibly short nine day recreational season, states that have gone non-compliant, a charter industry torn between fishing in state or federal waters, and an economic uncertainty imposed upon coastal communities from Brownsville to Key West.

Sadly, this entire chronicle of chaos is unneeded. It is the result of language in the Magnuson Act and the accompanying guidelines that require the council to manage on a quota system. Once a quota system is established, the derby ensues. And the greatest irony of all is when the stocks are healthy the derby becomes nearly uncontrollable. The quota is met more and more quickly, and the urge to take part becomes more and more intense.

But there are solutions, solutions that are simple and manageable. One is to transfer management of red snapper to the states. Each state is different. In Alabama there are about 17,000 artificial reefs, teeming with red snapper. Texas and Louisiana have about 4,000 petroleum platforms. Florida has an abundance of natural hard bottom, especially off the lower west coast. Each of these ecosystems has different harvest potentials. The states have outstanding histories of successful fishery management. And the states are in the process of gathering data needed to take over, if and when that day ever comes.

A second solution is to allow harvest in a limited area, thus ensuring the stocks receive the protection needed to guard against overfishing. For example, only allow fishing inside of 25 fathoms. Red snapper occur to 100 fathoms, so that would provide the guarantee of a perennially healthy fishery. Already depth boundaries exist for several fisheries in the Gulf, and the National Marine Fisheries Service has charts with similar bathymetry designations.

But this can only happen if Congress addresses the issue. Our coastal Congressmen seem committed to moving in this direction, and this would be a bipartisan action. Already they are pushing hard to move the boundaries of the three interior Gulf states to nine miles offshore, matching current authorities of Florida and Texas. But more is needed to totally solve this dilemma.

And for those who would still fear overfishing, be reminded that during the early part of this century there was a four fish bag limit, and a 180 day season, with no depth restrictions. And during this period the stocks were increasing at a phenomenal rate. I'm reminded of the cliché "the operation was a success but the patient died." Thus is the red snapper saga in the Gulf of Mexico.

Dr. Bob Shipp is professor emeritus in the Department of Marine Sciences at the University of South Alabama, chairing that department for 20 years. He served on the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council for 18 years. He can be contacted at bobshipp.com.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Well im most dissapointed to see Jerry Andrews boats on the list, he's one of the few i have recomended to others, and i have also fished with him numerous times and from talking to him i would never have guessed he was part of the problem. I guess its getting rough out there.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Meeting*

I want to thank all of you for helping with this fight. I regret that I have to travel to a trade show that I can't miss. Please understand that I am against this amendment and I have given my public comment in person and on line. I am going to follow this vote while I am out of town. If it gets passed I will be making several calls to the ASA and others and start the ball rolling on a lawsuit. I know that funds have been set aside by several tackle manufacturers to help with the fight. I will hope to have more info after the vote that I can't speak of right now. Again please except my apology for not being able to make this meeting but also understand that I will be working for us behind the scenes.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

The council has to re address public comment again before a vote is taken due to changes made. Go to link below and sign the FRA petition. It will be sent to the council. We need as many signatures as possible.

http://thefra.org/act-now-to-stop-sector-separation/


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

If this goes through. I'm going to find me a boat slip in Destin Harbor next to a Charter Boat and advertise free trips to the tourist. Sign a waiver and split the gas.

Just hide and watch me.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> The council has to re address public comment again before a vote is taken due to changes made. Go to link below and sign the FRA petition. It will be sent to the council. We need as many signatures as possible.
> 
> http://thefra.org/act-now-to-stop-sector-separation/


Signed, and it only took all about 10 seconds

Jimmy


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Weird...Jerry's Cajun has been out of business for a while.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> The council has to re address public comment again before a vote is taken due to changes made. Go to link below and sign the FRA petition. It will be sent to the council. We need as many signatures as possible.
> 
> [URL="http://thefra.org/act-now-to-stop-sector-separation/"]http://thefra.org/act-now-to-stop-sector-separation/[/URL]


 
WOW, Surprised to only see about 5 names on there from Pensacola.:001_huh:

This takes less than 2 minutes folks, more like 45 seconds.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Cabinet shop is owned by one of the founders of the bud light tournement.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

breeze fabricators said:


> cabinet shop is owned by one of the founders of the bud light tournement.


oops!


----------



## sailfish218 (Sep 17, 2014)

I will ask you all this. When were you 2.8 million Gulf Coast licensed fishermen informed about Sector Separation? Did you get a letter? Any type of notification at all? It is pretty obvious that all of the commercial operators and charter guys are up to date. Why were we not informed? Because the outcry would have been more than they could handle. I have a Quote for you to read and think about.
"The best way to take control over a people and control them utterly, is to take a little bit of their freedom at a time. To erode rights by a thousand tiny and almost imperceptible reductions. In this way, the people will not see those rights and freedoms being removed until past the point at which these changes cannot be reversed."

Adolph Hitler.

This is what is happening to you! Now! Stand up for your rights or lose them.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Idk


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> WOW, Surprised to only see about 5 names on there from Pensacola.:001_huh:
> 
> This takes less than 2 minutes folks, more like 45 seconds.


Even more surprising there are less than 200 signatures.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Signed and shared link on FB. ( or atleast I think I did, not too good at FB. )


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was number 259.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Even more surprising there are less than 200 signatures.


Signed...and it's only been up for 2 days, so not bad if you ask me.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Take a moment and let the local business know how you feel about them supporting sector separtion - most have FB or web sites - or walk in - I bet most would be surprised to know what they signed up for - or maybe surprised at the reaction


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I posted on GBBT facebook page asking if they do indeed support sector seperation but never got a response. I know that I will not spend another nickle in that store.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

I called gbbt a few minutes ago. The gentlemen I spoke with stated that "gbbt does not understand how their business name got on the supporter list and that they were working to have it removed." He also stated that the owner was upset about it and that they had already had about ten other phone calls. 

I don't really know what's going on there obviously. However, given the nature of amendment 40 support leadership in the charter fisherman's association it does not surprise me that they would lie cheat or steal and place business names on a list without their knowing about it to get amendment 40 passed. Don't trust those men further than you could throw em.


----------



## Victor Wright (Feb 24, 2010)

*Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle*

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle does NOT support Amendment 40a , did NOT sign any letter and should NOT be on this list.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

#321


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Victor Wright said:


> Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle does NOT support Amendment 40a , did NOT sign any letter and should NOT be on this list.


You need to get this information to the Gulf Council, that someone falsely misrepresented to the members of the Gulf Council that you support this amendment.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Victor Wright said:


> Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle does NOT support Amendment 40a , did NOT sign any letter and should NOT be on this list.


I would be making some phone calls if I were you. Sounds like you have good grounds for a law suit if this is the case.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

The LaJess II said:


> The council has to re address public comment again before a vote is taken due to changes made. Go to link below and sign the FRA petition. It will be sent to the council. We need as many signatures as possible.
> 
> http://thefra.org/act-now-to-stop-sector-separation/


Done and done.


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

#363 Done!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Victor Wright said:


> Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle does NOT support Amendment 40a , did NOT sign any letter and should NOT be on this list.


 I would be contacting the Destin Log to find out who handed over this letter to be published. 

Good Luck and hope you get this straightened out.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that Jerry Andrews was against 40 as well. He and I have discussed the topic more than once.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> I was under the impression that Jerry Andrews was against 40 as well. He and I have discussed the topic more than once.


 
somebody better check with him.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I would be making some phone calls if I were you. Sounds like you have good grounds for a law suit if this is the case.


I am typically not one for lawsuits but I would sue the hell out of whoever put my business on this list and then made it public knowledge. I am glad that Victor clarified they do not support amendment 40.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

#392


----------



## fishycian (Jun 7, 2011)

#577 and Tweeted.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Loruna said:


> Even more surprising there are less than 200 signatures.


Signed.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Fishhead706 said:


> Signed.


And shared out on Facebook.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

#812


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

Done #814


----------

